# Bachmann 4-6-0 10 wheeler steam



## woodone (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't know were to ask so I will start here. 
Any know how to get a Bachmann 4-6-0 cab off? I really would like to get to the motor to add some suppression caps. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By woodone on 04/04/2008 8:55 PM 
Don't know were to ask so I will start here. 
Any know how to get a Bachmann 4-6-0 cab off? I really would like to get to the motor to add some suppression caps. 
Thanks in advance 


Hi, 
I think you mean the Bachmann 4 6 0 generally called the 'Annie' - short for Anniversary. Have a look a my website where there is a short article on taking the Annie apart. Here is a link to it - 
http://www.musiccorner.co.uk/a335/Taking-Apart-an-Annie-4-6-0/article_info.html


----------



## woodone (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Peter, 
I was unable to access the site you directed me too. 
The link you provided did not work, tried typing the site in but was uable to connect. 
Not sure what I am doing wrong. 
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By woodone on 04/04/2008 8:55 PM
Don't know were to ask so I will start here. 
Any know how to get a Bachmann 4-6-0 cab off? I really would like to get to the motor to add some suppression caps. 
Thanks in advance 





You'll find George Schreyer's "Technical Tips" very useful. Down near the bottom are complete disassembly instructions. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/big_hauler_tips.html


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The music corner site worked for me just now: 

http://www.musiccorner.co.uk/a335/Taking-Apart-an-Annie-4-6-0/article_info.html 

I've never had mine off, even after the pavement dive.


----------



## woodone (Mar 30, 2008)

Peter and Torby, 
Thanks for your input. I just tried the site and was able to find the information that I was looking for. 
Thanks for your replys and PM's. 
woodone


----------

